# '65, which trunk mat color?



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Have a '65 goat, Iris Mist exterior, black interior (factory colors) but no mat in the trunk. Offered are a gray houndstooth and aqua houndstooth. Is one color or the other specific for my color combination, or does it really matter? Thanks.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Nevermind. Ames catalog answered my question.


----------

